
Sorbet Playground - coloneltcb
https://sorbet.run/
======
shaneos
This is so exciting to see - I'd love some more canned examples to show the
complex edge cases this catches in Ruby.

For those unsure of what this is, it's the Ruby Typechecker that Stripe are
working on

